# Accuracy with Double Cupped Pouches



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I've always liked double-cupped pouches but like alot of guys here I found that they weren't the best thing for accuracy. I loved the eays loading and centering but hated the occasional wild shots and the general lack of precision.
Well, Flatband Gary sent me one of his extraordinary slingshots this week with a set of .050 latex bands and a double-cupped pouch for the 1/2" steel that I shoot. I started shooting it right away (who could resist?) and found the accuracy to be very good at first and then taper off a bit after 40 or 50 shots with several strays and wild shots. I wondered why and decided to try to figure it out.
The problem obviously wasn't the pouch or the bands or the frame since it shot fine right up until it didn't anymore. Through a little trial and error I figured out that I was getting lazy with my release and it seems to make more diffrerence with a DC pouch. I always try to really "come off" the pouch on release, really pull my fingers off the pouch, not just let go of it. This can be seen as "follow through" on a shot. After a ton of shots I tend to get lazy about it, which leads to a lack of accuracy with a regular pouch but seems to lead to wildness with a DC. Something about how the pronounced round shape interacts with the fingers on release, I would guess.
So if you've struggled with DC pouches in the past you might consider giving them another shot. I think using medium pull or stronger bands helps too but the most important thing is to really pay attention to the release, which is good advice no matter what you're shooting.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I tried them all MJ and for me (and Blue Skeen) there is none better. Best grip of any pouch I ever used, fastest loading, can be made smaller then any other pouch (length and width),and made properly- formed to the ammo spcifically used, I think, are as accurate as any other pouch out there. Not bragging here-I don't brag (ain't good enough!) just my own observations and opinion Flatband


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Yep, I like them alot too! Just trying to get the word out there for anybody who's been discouraged by them in the past since they do take just a slightly different technique.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

I find that I spend 90% of my practice time on the release and you are so correct about getting lazy after a lot of shooting. I have to stop and start backtracking to find out where it started going wrong. Almost always comes back to the release.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I get the same way during shooting sessions. I find that I am trying to take too many shots. If you take an extra breather in between each shot it helps (helps me anyway). I still don't care for cupped pouches though


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i have never tried those pouches , or any pouches other than one from gamekeeper john and a few from irfan. i like the idea of the shotgun pouch that is like a double cup, i think.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a bunch of single and double cupped pouches and am slowly getting away from them. I have too many inconsistencies with them. When my shooting starts getting bad I switch to a non cupped pouch and start hitting again. I guess I am not good enough to use them.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> I get the same way during shooting sessions. I find that I am trying to take too many shots. If you take an extra breather in between each shot it helps (helps me anyway).


Yep, same here. Tunnel vision starts to set in and shooting suffers. A quick look away at something else and a deep breath usually gets it right back.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

I've always liked double cups.


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Brilliant, I think I will always use them now. Very good indeed.



Flatband said:


> I tried them all MJ and for me (and Blue Skeen) there is none better. Best grip of any pouch I ever used, fastest loading, can be made smaller then any other pouch (length and width),and made properly- formed to the ammo specifically used, I think, are as accurate as any other pouch out there. Not bragging here-I don't brag (ain't good enough!) just my own observations and opinion Flatband


----------

